# Générer un .exe avec Xcode



## Nûmenor (10 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour

Y a-t-il un moyen de créer un fichier .exe (compatible windows) avec Xcode ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2010)

Nous travaillons sur OS X ou les applications sont des bundles faisant appel a des binaires mach-o.

Actuellement ils sont même universal binary ppc/intel parfois plus complexe encore.

Xcode est prévu pour cela.

Rien n'est prévu pour compiler debugger des fichiers exe qui sont conçu pour une plateforme win.

Nous sommes sous système Unix.


Philippe.


----------



## Nûmenor (10 Décembre 2010)

Merci


----------

